# divorce



## tishalove (Jan 27, 2012)

my husband and i have been together for 12 yrs. Last weekend he told me he wanted a divorce. I was shocked our marriage has been great a few fights but great. he has been distant but i thought that


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You say you moved out. Where are you living if you don't have your own place?

There's not a lot you can do right now. The only person you can change is yourself. What kinds of things do you like to do? Get involved in the types of things you like. Get busy.

YOur sitting around waiting for him makes you look needy. So do things, enjoy life. It sounds like you are making his cheating and carrying on easy for him to do. He has no read need to give up cheating and carrying on.

Take a look at the 180 in my signature below. You really need create boundaries and stop making excuses for his bad behavior. If you put down your boundaries, get busy and enjoy yourself ... act more like you are focused on yourself he will most likely start to pay attention.. wondering what you are up to. Then when he sees a happy you he might just want to join you. And if he does not, at least your would be living a healthy happy life.

Also... on another note. Please use paragraphs. It's really hard to read a large run-on block of text. It's probably why you did not get much of a response. I suggest you edit your post and make it easier to read.


----------

